# Female?



## LauraMG (Aug 10, 2010)

I would like a verification for my own confidence. I'm 99% sure this is a female, but seeing as how the last one I thought was male wasn't I need a second opinion.


----------



## hierodula (Aug 10, 2010)

those wingbuds look pretty developed. It could be subadult if it is, It is very small therefore indicating its a male


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Aug 10, 2010)

im gonna guess it's a male... based on its size, and the number of segments..I can count 5 big segments and on the very end i can barely make out two smaller segments. I think both of mine are male too.. grrr.. i was realy hoping for a female.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 10, 2010)

Double grrrrr! I'll never get this sexing thing down!



Disregard the double entendre please....


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2010)

Male. There is supposed to be another way to tell on orchids but I can never remember it. But based on segments I think male.


----------



## ismart (Aug 10, 2010)

It is a sub-adult male. 110% positive!


----------



## eur0pein (Aug 10, 2010)

Rick what your thinking of is the ring around the pronotum base, Green=Female Brown=Male


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 10, 2010)

Son of a biscuit eater! Maybe I should post pics of the other ones I thought I had sexed right too!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Aug 11, 2010)

I was a little po'd that I didn't have any females. grrr!!


----------



## ismart (Aug 11, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Son of a biscuit eater! Maybe I should post pics of the other ones I thought I had sexed right too!


If your unsure? Post those pics up! If i cant help you? I'm sure someone here can.


----------



## massaman (Aug 11, 2010)

there is some other ways I think by looking at their antennas or bumps on their heads I think there was a post that had these ways to tell the difference in some species the males have a feathery antenna I think and the female has a more thinner antenna!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Aug 11, 2010)

I have read that:

if it has a green line at the pronotum then is a female

if it has a brown line at the pronotum then is a male....

based on that you have a female!!!!

saludos

the link.... http://www.mantisonline.de/index.php?lan=en&amp;show=species_mantids_view&amp;content=a:5:{s:7:"subshow";s:15:"species_mantids";s:10:"level_left";s:3:"ghi";s:5:"genus";s:9:"hymenopus";s:18:"level_left_species";s:5:"index";s:7:"species";s:9:"coronatus";}


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Aug 11, 2010)

I used the "method" I wrote above on some Coronatus that I got from mantisplace.com (thanks Becky by the way :lol: )and it worked.

Also I saw other way to sex them, but for me was kind of difficult to see, any way the link is:

http://www.mantisphotos.com/sexinghymenopus.htm

saludos


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone know about my c. gemmatus here? I think female??? (even though I always refer to it as 'him')


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2010)

That last one is a female.


----------



## ismart (Aug 12, 2010)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> I have read that:
> 
> if it has a green line at the pronotum then is a female
> 
> ...


It's a male!  

Even with that info, you can clearly see the last segment on her mantis indicates a male. Not to mention the line at the pronotum looks more brown than green to me? Maybe i'm color blind? :lol: Laura, how big is that orchid mantis? If it's an inch or less than it is definitley a male. The wing-buds also suggest a sub-adult male. They are fully formed. Next molt it will be an adult.



Rick said:


> That last one is a female.


+1!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 12, 2010)

ismart said:


> Not to mention the line at the pronotum looks more brown than green to me? Maybe i'm color blind? :lol: Laura, how big is that orchid mantis?


You aren't colorblind at all! Definitely more brown than green. He's right at about an inch, very tiny little thing. I didn't even know he had those wings until I was cropping the pictures I took because he's so small I couldn't see them! All these exotic breeds have me so confused! I think if I had one of each sex side by side I would have an easier time understanding which is which



 Thanks guys! You all rock my socks off!


----------



## ismart (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm sorry laura! I did not mean to confuse you, but he does not have wings just yet. What i meant was his wings are in the finale development stage. Meaning in his next molt he will have full wings.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 12, 2010)

ismart said:


> I'm sorry laura! I did not mean to confuse you, but he does not have wings just yet. What i meant was his wings are in the finale development stage. Meaning in his next molt he will have full wings.


Oh I know!



They're cute little subadult wings! Both my c. gemmatus and orchid molted this last weekend while I was out of town into subadults, and they're both so small that I didn't notice on either of them until I was cropping the pictures down!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 12, 2010)

Male....right?




He flipped up his backside just right for this picture!


----------



## ismart (Aug 12, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Male....right?
> 
> 
> 
> He flipped up his backside just right for this picture!


Yes, it's a male.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 12, 2010)

ismart said:


> Yes, it's a male.


YAY! I got one right! lmao


----------



## ismart (Aug 12, 2010)

Laura G said:


> YAY! I got one right! lmao


 :lol:


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Aug 12, 2010)

Laura G said:


> You aren't colorblind at all! Definitely more brown than green. He's right at about an inch, very tiny little thing. I didn't even know he had those wings until I was cropping the pictures I took because he's so small I couldn't see them! All these exotic breeds have me so confused! I think if I had one of each sex side by side I would have an easier time understanding which is which
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! You all rock my socks off!


must be my computer´s monitor  , haha


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 13, 2010)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> must be my computer´s monitor  , haha


The links you provided were helpful regardless! And maybe you should calibrate your monitor....


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 13, 2010)

Well I got the female for Either Laura or Mr Mantid. You guys will have to work out which one of you gets it.

I just bought her an orchid flower yesterday now people want to buy her from me.

I kinda told Laura she has first dibs already but if she doesn't need her than she can go to Mr Mantid.

She's in good hands now and just molted yesterday. If you guys figure it out soon I can ship her this week, otherwise I'll wait for the next molt.

She is getting very large now.. almost too big for her deli cup soon.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 13, 2010)

She's BEAUTIFUL! I would LOVE to have her! PM me your terms and conditions


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Aug 13, 2010)

Laura has first dibs, that means Laura gets it


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Aug 13, 2010)

Man I can definatly tell the differance between males and female orchids from this pic. Looks like the females abdomen comes more to a tip, and has green coloring as opposed to the male ends which are more flat and has more of a dark greenish brown coloring. Awesome. What instar is this girly at?


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 13, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Man I can definatly tell the differance between males and female orchids from this pic. Looks like the females abdomen comes more to a tip, and has green coloring as opposed to the male ends which are more flat and has more of a dark greenish brown coloring. Awesome. What instar is this girly at?


That's the main difference one if the sites Mexxico Ghost sited as the difference was the coloration. Seems like too simple a way to tell!


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I have trouble counting segments on most of my mantids. I always count 7 lol :blink: 

This here female orchid I count five segments, which must mean she has 6 :lol: 

Fairly certain she's a female.

I can't count segments very well though I think all my other mantids are he/she's.  They must reproduce asexually. (j/k of course)


----------



## eur0pein (Aug 14, 2010)

what is she if she smaller that an inch at sub adult then it is a male that is the essayist way to tell.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Aug 14, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Well I have trouble counting segments on most of my mantids. I always count 7 lol :blink:
> 
> This here female orchid I count five segments, which must mean she has 6 :lol:
> 
> ...


Its a girl, I can tell the difference now!  

In other news my male subadult orchid just molted to adult, its a cool looking thing!! They grow alot faster than the chinese mantis.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, need some more help with some more crebroters!

#1






#2






If I had to take a wild shot in the dark, I'd say they're both female, but I really have no basis for that. I suck at this! :lol:


----------

